# Tests For Private Universities Affiliated With NUMS



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

So, I got to know a month ago or so, that all the universities within Islamabad would be considering the NUMS MDCAT score in order to take students in. However, in the guidelines issued by the NUMS (http://numspak.edu.pk/upload/media/NUMSMBBSAdfinal1539575958.jpg), it is stated in 1) v) that the candidates desirous of admission in private universities may apply on the basis of any regional medical and dental test.









Does this mean that one may also go for CMH and Shifa by just depending on one's UHS MDCAT score?


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

You can apply and use either score NUMS/MCAT (whichever is higher). The merit list will be made combined as far as I know. CMH and Fauji foundation do accept mcat as well as NUMS. Not sure about Shifa.


----------



## ashahid690 (Apr 21, 2018)

I called Nums and they confirmed that nums will accept uhs mcat for all private colleges under nums like cmh, Shifa but not public colleges.
I need a little help guys. I got 88.696 aggregate with uhs mcat. Know I don't know whether to wait for Nums or go to a uhs clg(Shalimar_my first priority). 
Nums admission process will be advertized end of this month and merit lists will be uploaded mid Dec.What do u think if I wait will I get into Cmh Lahore with this agg?


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

That’s a close call and yeah a risk to take because uhs hasn’t really given any time at all to wait and we don’t really know how people are gonna perform in nums and where the merit will go(and if our mcat scores will be good enough then)... so yeah pretty much in the same situation


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

What is the deadline for fee submission for shalimar? (I believe there is a refund policy.Your fee can be refunded till the first 2weeks/month)
I would recommend you get into shalimar (just in case) and apply for cmh/shifa aswell. And if you do get into cmh lahore ditch shalimar.
CMH lahore>Shalimar


----------



## ashahid690 (Apr 21, 2018)

Classes begin at 26th this month so deadline will be before that.
I know it's a diff discussion but is cmh lahore better than shalimar. It's a popular opinion at this site that shalimar is better but my seniors think cmh lahore is better. What do u guys think?


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

My seniors also praised CMH Lahore. IMO its better than the UHS private colleges,quality of education might be similar but cmh has the better campus and student community.


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

If the UHS private list is coming out this friday, you will have time to apply until the next friday (that’s how uhs gov is working right now so i assume it’ll be the same for private) but the safest thing to do is to get enrolled in shalamar and then if you get into cmh lahore, go there (if you want to)


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

ashahid690 said:


> I called Nums and they confirmed that nums will accept uhs mcat for all private colleges under nums like cmh, Shifa but not public colleges.
> I need a little help guys. I got 88.696 aggregate with uhs mcat. Know I don't know whether to wait for Nums or go to a uhs clg(Shalimar_my first priority).
> Nums admission process will be advertized end of this month and merit lists will be uploaded mid Dec.What do u think if I wait will I get into Cmh Lahore with this agg?


We are both in the same boat lol. I have an aggr. of 88.703% and I also don't know what to do. They do refund 9 lac out of the total and will keep the 50K to themselves. I guess I'll go to Shalamar first.


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

Okay so guys I called NUMS today again and they said that only NUMS would be accepted in private universities??!!! How is that even possible?? This is completely opposite to what's written in the guidelines.


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hareemrauf said:


> Okay so guys I called NUMS today again and they said that only NUMS would be accepted in private universities??!!! How is that even possible?? This is completely opposite to what's written in the guidelines.


:/ focus on NUMS now then...


----------



## richcookies (Nov 13, 2018)

Okay so I had my dad call somebody at cmh lahore; they said whichever score is higher WILL be considered


----------



## salmantariqmst (Sep 8, 2017)

This year has been a total farce as far as admission policies are concerned. We still don't know if CMH Lahore is going to accept UHS MDCAT or not. My aggregate is 88.62% and I am quite confident that I'll get into Shalamar Medical & Dental College but my first and second priority are CMH Lahore and Shifa College of Medicine respectively. I think I should submit the fee at Shalamar and just wait for things to sort themselves out. If CMH does eventually end up accepting UHS, do you guys think I have a fair chance in MBBS at 88.62%?

- - - Updated - - -

DIDN'T STUDY ANYTHING FOR NUMS EITHER! )


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

salmantariqmst said:


> This year has been a total farce as far as admission policies are concerned. We still don't know if CMH Lahore is going to accept UHS MDCAT or not. My aggregate is 88.62% and I am quite confident that I'll get into Shalamar Medical & Dental College but my first and second priority are CMH Lahore and Shifa College of Medicine respectively. I think I should submit the fee at Shalamar and just wait for things to sort themselves out. If CMH does eventually end up accepting UHS, do you guys think I have a fair chance in MBBS at 88.62%?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> DIDN'T STUDY ANYTHING FOR NUMS EITHER! )


I think you really do. The merit for cmh was 86% last year. And don't overlook the fact that last year, a lot of seats being given away on the basis of SAT 2 was mainly responsible for such a high merit. It should be lower than or equal to 86% for this year too.
Why CMH over Shifa though?
I mean I heard that Shifa is at par with Aga Khan University and when I went through their schedules, they seemed pretty much the same with modular study schedule and clerkship in the last two years. Also, Shifa is known to have many of its students clear the USMLE.
As far as students from CMH are concerned, they tell me that they are not given enough vacations and despite it being under the army, there seems to be no discipline within the institution. No laws against ragging and bullying within the institutions or hostels or anything (which affects the studying pace of students). And also, I read somewhere on this forum that students who study at NUMS affiliated institutes find it tough to clear the USMLE.
Though, yes I do agree that CMH has a hospital with a greater patient exposure.
But I'm still curious to know why you picked cmh over shifa because I'm also hoping to pursue my career in either of the institutions but I'm not sure which one is better out of the two.


----------



## sn13 (Nov 8, 2018)

Shifa is really good if your main goal is to go abroad later on (USMLE,PLAB etc).However (from what my seniors have told me), if you plan on staying in Pakistan CMH/Fauji are considered to be better since there is more patient interaction=greater experience. Overall though all of them are decent colleges with minor pros/cons.


----------



## Shan007 (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey guys.. i want to know if wr can apply for foreign seats in nums affiliated universities on sat basis ???
?


----------



## Hzfndm (Nov 15, 2018)

Well, I second your question. I've reached out on multiple forums with this but never really got a satisfactory answer. Anyways, are you sure CMH Lahore closed at 86%? Because on a website I read that it was 88.4% last year. So it's a bit scary situation for me since my merit with MDCAT is 88.22%.


----------



## Doctor.Who (Jul 3, 2018)

Shan007 said:


> Hey guys.. i want to know if wr can apply for foreign seats in nums affiliated universities on sat basis ???
> ?


This website will answer most of your questions.
National University of Medical Sciences | NUMS

From website:
[FONT=&quot]
Foreign[/FONT]

SAT-II Exam with minimum 550 marks in biology, chemistry and either physics or mathematics or a foreign MCAT with minimum score of 500/528 (as per PM&DC criteria).
Equivalence by IBCC (in case of foreign qualification).
All Pakistani Nationals including AJK / GB can also apply.


----------



## salmantariqmst (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank you for the prompt reply. I replied with quote to your post but it got sent to the moderators for approvals. I don't exactly know how these things work. So I am posting another reply hoping that it gets delivered on time.

CMH Lahore and Shifa are both excellent institutions producing competent physicians working both in Pakistan and other countries. Personally, I'd choose Shifa over CMH but my parents (doctors) are of the opinion that attached teaching hospital is the most important factor in deciding a medical college. I am not exactly sure at this point regarding the route I'll be adopting after graduation, so I'd prefer to be on the safer side by keeping all my options open. You are one hundred percent right that Shifa is next to AKU if your primary concern is doing well on the USMLE and other foreign licensing exams. My parents believe that CMH has a much better hospital as far as the patient influx is concerned. It would no doubt be an excellent place to get some hands on learning. They also believe that army institutions are better disciplined and orderly (which you seem to refute and I am very surprised regarding the activities that have been going on there, but my parents would certainly never believe this). CMH Lahore also seems to have a much better campus from what I've heard and seen on the internet. Personally, I believe that even if CMH/Wah/Foundation University accept UHS MDCAT as the pre-requisite for admissions, Shifa won't and I haven't prepared for the NUMS test, so I have kind of given up hope regarding Shifa. Even though I'll be living in dorms wherever I go, Lahore is closer to my city as compared to Islamabad. Overall, both institutions are certainly top of the line in private sector and I'd be lucky to study at either one. At the end, if you have to choose between the two, it boils down to personal preference. Both have their pros and cons but particular deficiencies in the curriculum could be made up by self-determination and hard work. 

What are your views regarding Shalamar Medical and Dental College? I believe we'd have to submit the fee there just to be on the safer side.

- - - Updated - - -



Hzfndm said:


> Well, I second your question. I've reached out on multiple forums with this but never really got a satisfactory answer. Anyways, are you sure CMH Lahore closed at 86%? Because on a website I read that it was 88.4% last year. So it's a bit scary situation for me since my merit with MDCAT is 88.22%.


That's what I saw. CMH Lahore does not display the merit list online, each candidate is given a merit number and the selected ones are called for interviews/fee submission. So one can never tell what the closing merit was for the last year. Does anybody know if they are going to accept SAT-2 for local seats this year? There's just a lot of confusion this year regarding the policies. I hope we all end up somewhere good.


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

salmantariqmst said:


> Thank you for the prompt reply. I replied with quote to your post but it got sent to the moderators for approvals. I don't exactly know how these things work. So I am posting another reply hoping that it gets delivered on time.
> 
> CMH Lahore and Shifa are both excellent institutions producing competent physicians working both in Pakistan and other countries. Personally, I'd choose Shifa over CMH but my parents (doctors) are of the opinion that attached teaching hospital is the most important factor in deciding a medical college. I am not exactly sure at this point regarding the route I'll be adopting after graduation, so I'd prefer to be on the safer side by keeping all my options open. You are one hundred percent right that Shifa is next to AKU if your primary concern is doing well on the USMLE and other foreign licensing exams. My parents believe that CMH has a much better hospital as far as the patient influx is concerned. It would no doubt be an excellent place to get some hands on learning. They also believe that army institutions are better disciplined and orderly (which you seem to refute and I am very surprised regarding the activities that have been going on there, but my parents would certainly never believe this). CMH Lahore also seems to have a much better campus from what I've heard and seen on the internet. Personally, I believe that even if CMH/Wah/Foundation University accept UHS MDCAT as the pre-requisite for admissions, Shifa won't and I haven't prepared for the NUMS test, so I have kind of given up hope regarding Shifa. Even though I'll be living in dorms wherever I go, Lahore is closer to my city as compared to Islamabad. Overall, both institutions are certainly top of the line in private sector and I'd be lucky to study at either one. At the end, if you have to choose between the two, it boils down to personal preference. Both have their pros and cons but particular deficiencies in the curriculum could be made up by self-determination and hard work.
> 
> ...


I think we should submit the fee to smdc just to be on the safe side. But I heard that the first merit list for private colleges will be up somewhere in December. I just really hope it's not after the refund deadline. 
Yes, Shifa does not have its own hostel. They have rented homes here and there where two students share each room. But I do plan to go abroad so I guess I will stick to Shifa. Though, I didn't know about Shifa not taking the uhs mdcat. Didn't it take both the tests last year? And that's what's said in that thing issued by NUMS lol. 
Haha as far as the merit list of CMH is concerned, you can expect anything. Somebody might've sneaked this news out to someone. Hence, word spread about it being 86% last year.
And I don't think they'll take SAT 2 considering what the situation was last year. They literally called up students one day prior to the beginning of the classes.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Hareemrauf said:


> I think we should submit the fee to smdc just to be on the safe side. But I heard that the first merit list for private colleges will be up somewhere in December. I just really hope it's not after the refund deadline.
> Yes, Shifa does not have its own hostel. They have rented homes here and there where two students share each room. But I do plan to go abroad so I guess I will stick to Shifa. Though, I didn't know about Shifa not taking the uhs mdcat. Didn't it take both the tests last year? And that's what's said in that thing issued by NUMS lol.
> Haha as far as the merit list of CMH is concerned, you can expect anything. Somebody might've sneaked this news out to someone. Hence, word spread about it being 86% last year.
> And I don't think they'll take SAT 2 considering what the situation was last year. They literally called up students one day prior to the beginning of the classes.


Shifa will only take NUMS. If you want honest advice, you're better off sharing a self rented house with a few friends, there are options available with current seniors in the college. The hostels Shifa offers are overcharged with fewer facilities.


----------



## ashahid690 (Apr 21, 2018)

Congratz Hareemrauf, Salman Tariq on Shalamar. Since u guys are keeping Shalamar as a safe option only, I want to know whar u guys thinks are the problems in Shalamar. Will greatly appreciate your help.


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

ashahid690 said:


> Congratz Hareemrauf, Salman Tariq on Shalamar. Since u guys are keeping Shalamar as a safe option only, I want to know whar u guys thinks are the problems in Shalamar. Will greatly appreciate your help.


Lol yeah I spotted both of your names somewhere near mine. 
Anyways, I don't think Shalamar really has many problems. The hospital is very near (and as old as 1974) with high patient exposure. 
They have the same teaching methodology (PBLs and modular system) as Aga Khan. I don't know how they implement this system though because that's not something the rest of the UHS affiliated institutions do. The faculty is also amazing with some very experienced professors being from institutions like Aga Khan and University of Texas.
The building itself is amazing too. The hostels, I heard, are nice too. But all of these statements are based purely on the views of students studying there. There is no solid evidence for that. 
And I've also heard of a few students who couldn't do really well on their examinations. So can't say.
Shalamar is a good institute overall. But it also requires a lot of hard work from the students' side. And most of the people don't prefer it because it's new (started up in 2009) and is not very well-known. That's the only reason I know of.


----------



## salmantariqmst (Sep 8, 2017)

Hareemrauf said:


> I think we should submit the fee to smdc just to be on the safe side. But I heard that the first merit list for private colleges will be up somewhere in December. I just really hope it's not after the refund deadline.
> Yes, Shifa does not have its own hostel. They have rented homes here and there where two students share each room. But I do plan to go abroad so I guess I will stick to Shifa. Though, I didn't know about Shifa not taking the uhs mdcat. Didn't it take both the tests last year? And that's what's said in that thing issued by NUMS lol.
> Haha as far as the merit list of CMH is concerned, you can expect anything. Somebody might've sneaked this news out to someone. Hence, word spread about it being 86% last year.
> And I don't think they'll take SAT 2 considering what the situation was last year. They literally called up students one day prior to the beginning of the classes.


Well, at least got into Shalamar. Really surprising that the merit of FMH is higher than merit of Shalamar this year even though FMH is undergoing a court case. The NUMS advertisement clearly said that all NUMS affiliated private medical colleges and ICT private medical colleges would be accepting all provincial entry tests as well, I really hope they stick to their statement. And last year, Shifa College of Medicine only accepted HEC Test, so again we can't really be sure about anything this year. Hoping for the best!


----------



## ashahid690 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hareemrauf said:


> ashahid690 said:
> 
> 
> > Congratz Hareemrauf, Salman Tariq on Shalamar. Since u guys are keeping Shalamar as a safe option only, I want to know whar u guys thinks are the problems in Shalamar. Will greatly appreciate your help.
> ...


Thanks hareemrauf. It helps a lawt😀


----------



## salmantariqmst (Sep 8, 2017)

Hareemrauf said:


> I think we should submit the fee to smdc just to be on the safe side. But I heard that the first merit list for private colleges will be up somewhere in December. I just really hope it's not after the refund deadline.
> Yes, Shifa does not have its own hostel. They have rented homes here and there where two students share each room. But I do plan to go abroad so I guess I will stick to Shifa. Though, I didn't know about Shifa not taking the uhs mdcat. Didn't it take both the tests last year? And that's what's said in that thing issued by NUMS lol.
> Haha as far as the merit list of CMH is concerned, you can expect anything. Somebody might've sneaked this news out to someone. Hence, word spread about it being 86% last year.
> And I don't think they'll take SAT 2 considering what the situation was last year. They literally called up students one day prior to the beginning of the classes.


Did you submit the fee at Shalamar? What's the refund deadline? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

salmantariqmst said:


> Did you submit the fee at Shalamar? What's the refund deadline? Thanks in anticipation.


I privately messaged you. Please check that.


----------



## salmantariqmst (Sep 8, 2017)

Hareemrauf said:


> I privately messaged you. Please check that.


Acknowledged and replied. Thank you.


----------

